# kernel 3.8.4 compiled to arch/x86 instead of x86_64

## hashashini

i'm on ~amd64 currently running kernel 3.7.10 and trying to migrate to 3.8.4

when i compile the new kernel the bzimage can only be found in arch/x86, not as usual in arch/x86_64

what's wrong? is something wrong at this point? 

i can boot the kernel more or less, it gets stuck at "switching to clock source tsc", only to give me some weird display-output some time later but i assume this has to do with other (radeon related) stuff.

my current .config: http://pastebin.com/JtePzPL5

----------

## aCOSwt

 *hashashini wrote:*   

> when i compile the new kernel the bzimage can only be found in arch/x86, not as usual in arch/x86_64

 

Do you mean that your arch/x86_64 dir is empty ?

Because, at the end of the day, on a perfectly "normal" x86_64 arch, the bzImage you get in arch/x86_64/boot is nothing but a symlink to arch/x86/boot/bzImage

```
acoswt@PrimaPratica /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot $ ls -ails

total 8

2510208 4 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 mars  22 12:42 .

2510207 4 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 mars  18 11:07 ..

2510199 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   22 mars  22 12:42 bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage

acoswt@PrimaPratica /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot $ 
```

If you manage to boot, uname -m should tell you the truth.

Another solution to know the real truth is to look at the "real" kernel : in /usr/src/linux,

```
acoswt@PrimaPratica /usr/src/linux $ file vmlinux

vmlinux: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), statically linked, BuildID[sha1]=0x462585dd181dfd1663a628daac6d1e911c692c72, not stripped
```

----------

## hashashini

i managed to solve my problem it indeed only had to do with radeon firmwareblobs.

what was irritating to me was the message at the end of the compile-phase that my image is ready under arch/x86

i was certain that it used to be 'is ready under arch/x86_64' - but now i'm not sure anymore; thank you anyhow

----------

